# How would you pronounce this?



## zjtr10 (Mar 29, 2019)

How would you pronounce this number ?
.00002”
Two hundredths of 1 thousandth
Maybe?


----------



## Cooter Brown (Mar 29, 2019)

I dont know why but every machine shop I have ever been in would call that "twenty millionths"


----------



## jwmay (Mar 29, 2019)

UN-ESS-ESS-AIR-I-LEE 

PREE-SIZE


----------



## benmychree (Mar 29, 2019)

I would call the dial reading twenty one millionths.


----------



## NortonDommi (Mar 29, 2019)

2 exponent-5 or 2 to negative 5?  20  millionths is easier.


----------



## zjtr10 (Mar 29, 2019)

Would it be correct to say that each graduation on the dial face is worth .00002” ?


----------



## zjtr10 (Mar 29, 2019)

Just to add another stick in the mud please notice that the “big numbers” on the dial face have a decimal point in front of each one

So this indicator has a total scale of +/- .8× .00002”  ?


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 29, 2019)

Throw that thing away , your working my old brain way tooooo hard with all those zeros .


----------



## chips&more (Mar 29, 2019)

benmychree said:


> I would call the dial reading twenty one millionths.


Sorry, more like 0.000220" or 220 millionths


----------



## chips&more (Mar 29, 2019)

zjtr10 said:


> Would it be correct to say that each graduation on the dial face is worth .00002” ?


Yes


----------



## chips&more (Mar 29, 2019)

zjtr10 said:


> Just to add another stick in the mud please notice that the “big numbers” on the dial face have a decimal point in front of each one
> 
> So this indicator has a total scale of +/- .8× .00002”  ?


No sorry, it would be +/- 0.0008". And nice indicator!


----------



## zjtr10 (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## westerner (Mar 29, 2019)

chips&more said:


> Sorry, more like 0.000220" or 220 millionths


That is the number I came up with. Not too sure about the number, but dang sure I don't ever need to worry about hitting it


----------



## zjtr10 (Mar 29, 2019)

but dang sure I don't ever need to worry about hitting it
[/QUOTE]

ROTFLMAO

I’m sure you’ll “hit it” on the way by.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 29, 2019)

Ah choo (sneezed near the indicator). Indicator moved, reads 20 millionths off now, out of spec, there goes that part (toss in scrap bin).


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 30, 2019)

I'd call that about 0.5 micron


----------



## higgite (Mar 30, 2019)

I have an easier time getting my head around each division on the dial being 0.2 tenths, rather than deal in millionths or microns or furlongs per fortnight. So, I'd call that dial reading 2.2 tenths. But, this is probably the first and last time I'll ever have to deal with it anyway. So, if someone wants to call it 22,000 100 millionths, I'm not going to argue with'em. 

Tom


----------



## ch2co (Mar 30, 2019)

I sure hope that you are working in a closely thermal controlled room. Just holding that thing in your hand would change the measurement by a full scale


----------



## Jubil (Mar 30, 2019)

Send it to me. I'll figger it out..

Chuck
On second thought don't send it. I looked again and my eyes went blurry and my head started to hurt. I must be allergic to accuracy.


----------



## Groundhog (Mar 30, 2019)

The way I read it is if each tick is .00002 (as labeled) then the first big mark would be .00010, the second would be .00020 (as the dial number shows) and the final reading would be .00022. Or 2.2 ten-thousandths, or 22 hundred-thousandths.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 30, 2019)

220 millionths to machinists, who do not properly use the term hundred thousandths.  It is not 2.2 ten thousandths, it is .22 ten thousandths, a goofy way to articulate it (for a machinist.)  That is a wonderful old indicator, Federal was one of the best brands in those days.  Federal made lots of special indicators for special uses by special customers.  I have a couple myself...


----------



## Cadillac (Mar 30, 2019)

Looks like a nice indicator, I'd use for tramming the head on the BP  I'd pronounce it ( head-ache)!


----------



## Downunder Bob (Mar 30, 2019)

zjtr10 said:


> Would it be correct to say that each graduation on the dial face is worth .00002” ?




Yes I think you've got it.


----------



## Winegrower (Mar 30, 2019)

I am pretty sure this indicator would never get a steady reading on anything in my shop.  That is amazingly sensitive!


----------



## tmenyc (Mar 30, 2019)

Winegrower -- I'm with you.   I'd have to get lower Manhattan to come to a stop first!  
Tim


----------



## higgite (Mar 30, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> 220 millionths to machinists, who do not properly use the term hundred thousandths.  It is not 2.2 ten thousandths, it is .22 ten thousandths, a goofy way to articulate it (for a machinist.)  That is a wonderful old indicator, Federal was one of the best brands in those days.  Federal made lots of special indicators for special uses by special customers.  I have a couple myself...


Bob,

You’re right that it is 220 millionths, but you misplaced a decimal somewhere in converting it to ten thousandths. 220 millionths is 22 one hundred thousandths or 2.2 ten thousandths or 0.22 thousandths or .00022". I may be wrong to refer to it as 2.2 “tenths”, but then I'll have to plead internet ignorance. All I know about machinists’ measurements I learned off the internet, mostly this forum, and we all know the internet is never wrong. 

Tom


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 30, 2019)

I think of the numerals as fractions of a thou so .2 thou, .4 thou and so on.  
So the total range is 1.6 thou correct?  
mark


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 30, 2019)

higgite said:


> You’re right that it is 220 millionths, but you misplaced a decimal somewhere in converting it to ten thousandths. 220 millionths is 22 one hundred thousandths or 2.2 ten thousandths or 0.22 thousandths or .00022". I may be wrong to refer to it as 2.2 “tenths”, but then I'll have to plead internet ignorance.


Yes, 2.2 tenths would also be useful.


----------

